# A starter for Brett Brux?



## jonw (14/7/13)

I made starter (180g DME, 1.8L water) and pitched a Wyeast Brett Brux, manufactured in November, and has been sitting in my fridge for a few months. Unfortunately the Brett had an extended and hot ride from Craftbrewer at the hands of Fastway.

I pitched on Tuesday, and I'm not seeing any activity yet. Should I expect the same sort of activity from a Brett starter as a normal yeast? I guess not, but I don't really know what I should expect.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## manticle (14/7/13)

I wouldn't even make a starter with brett. It behaves differently to sacch.
Measure gravity and smell - you'll soon work out if anything is going on.


----------



## jonw (14/7/13)

Manticle, thanks. I normally don't make a starter for Brett. However, given this pack had had some rough treatment and was fairly old, I though I'd better try to revive it. I'll check the gravity and taste it later on.


----------



## Kranky (14/7/13)

I brew a fair few sours and generally sour yeasts take longer to get going. Some brewers have suggested that underpitching their sours actually helps them, so I wouldn't worry. I've made starters for older yeasts and haven't noticed it making much of a difference.


----------



## Jace89 (14/7/13)

I've made Brett starters a few times, mostly when I do 100% Brett ferments. 

Each strain behaves quite differently, some strains will need to be in a starter for more then 7 days before completion. Brett takes a much longer to grow then sacco does. 

When I have made Brett brux starters I've had then on the stir plate for over 7 days then left them for a few more before using the starter. My pitching rate for Brett is the same as pitching rates for lagers.


----------



## Bizier (14/7/13)

If you can't readily kill it with 85 degree water and chems, I'm sure your brett will be fine enough. Just try to forget about it for a while.


----------



## manticle (14/7/13)

Jace said:


> I've made Brett starters a few times, mostly when I do 100% Brett ferments.
> Each strain behaves quite differently, some strains will need to be in a starter for more then 7 days before completion. Brett takes a much longer to grow then sacco does.
> When I have made Brett brux starters I've had then on the stir plate for over 7 days then left them for a few more before using the starter. My pitching rate for Brett is the same as pitching rates for lagers.


Does brett repruduce at the same rate as sacch or are you basing you cell numbers on something else?


----------



## Jace89 (14/7/13)

manticle said:


> Does brett repruduce at the same rate as sacch or are you basing you cell numbers on something else?


Awesome question, I don't know the answer to be honest. I have simply assumed (stupidly?) that it reproduces at the same rates as sacch.

I don't have the equipment at home to test the growth rates etc, so I mostly base my numbers from websites like The Brettanomyces Project.

Here are direct links regarding propagation (link), and pitching rates (link). Hopefully they are more helpful then I am.


----------



## manticle (14/7/13)

Interesting. Something I've never really looked at. I always just let brett do its thing over a long term period.


----------



## jonw (18/7/13)

I tested my starter this evening - it's at 1.034, so probably only dropped a few points if any, and tastes really medicinal. I think I might ditch this one and see if I can get a fresh pitch locally.


----------



## Jace89 (18/7/13)

Don't ditch it, ride it out for atleast another week now. What have got to loose?


----------



## jonw (18/7/13)

Hmmm, OK. The beer's in primary at the moment, and I need the ferment fridge space, so I'll rack it to secondary this weekend. I guess there's no need to pitch the bugs straight away. You reckon I should taste the starter in another week and see if it's any "better"?


----------



## tazman1967 (18/7/13)

See if you can raise the temp a little.. if might help it finish up..


----------

